# Ultramarine shoulder pad painting guide? Help!



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm struggling to get the look and colour of the shoulder pad of my ultramarine army how i want it. Attached is a pic of how i really want mine to look but i have no idea how to obtain the such clean smooth look. Has anyone painted the same colour and could help give me a guide?










Thanks very much for your help


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

it's extremely difficult to copy what you see pictured on the GW website. They have zero god damn consistency. You can find several different tutorials on the GW site for painting Ultramarines and they're all different. 
This one tells you to use a mixture or Chaos, Regal, and Ultramarine. Tutorial
This one says to drybrush 4 light coats or Ultramine on black primed models. Tutorial
This one says Mordian Blue. Tutorial
Yet another. Tutorial
You may have to be logged in to GW to view the next ones...
Black Reach Space Marines. Tutorial
This 'Eavy Metal Masterclass on Captain Sicarius is absolutely the BEST!! Captain Sicarius
So just keep in mind that even GW doesn't know what the hell it's talking about, also remember that they are using professional lighting/photography and probably touching up the pictures, so it'll be difficult if to match what you see online.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks very much for the links  I'll have a browse through them and find the one like best. I never thought of using some brown in shining gold for the pads. Hopefully I can work it out


----------

